# strawberries



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

About one month ago I ate lots of strawberries and noticed that My tummy started to hurt bad a few hours later. Last night I had some strawberry jam on a muffin and My intestines are just killing me right now, can't even sit right, can't put pressure on my but, difficulty walking because of the vibrations in my gut. Took 2 bentyl and that did nothing. Anybody here have problem with strawberries? This is the kind of pain that sticks around for a long time. Too bad because I love strawberries. O.k. I'll stop complaining now, just wanted to vent a little.


----------



## Mandylion (Mar 20, 2001)

I have horrible pains when I eat strawberries too. I ate strawberry shortcake the other day and was in sooo much pain. They #### me up about 5 minutes after I eat them. I love them too. Damn this IBS! Put it on your long list of things you can't have right now. I'm planning on eating this all later in life...just not today. That's how I get through each day. Positive thinking I tell ya!







Mandy


----------



## kbaum (Dec 11, 1999)

I've just discovered within the last couple of weeks that strawberries are a trigger for me when a) I eat more than about 1/2 cup I don't have anything in my stomach beforehandI love them too...I was upset a few years back when I discovered that raspberries (my favorite berry) are a trigger no matter what I do. Now this? What's the world coming to?







Karen


----------

